# A straight rant



## deltacreekflies (Oct 25, 2012)

It always angers me that people say they don't take their buggy whip because they cant catch the big fish on the lights, or the flats. I don't get it, am I wrong or could people catch trophy fish on they fly if the trophies are there. Second rant is that I am not by any means talking down to anyone I don't only take the fly rod, it is safe to say more than half of my time is on fly. However it irks me to have people in magazines, books and otherwise to have pictures with a fly rod, or promoting some kind of fly fishing gear. Yet not ever seeing them with a fish on the fly, or having seen them fly fish. Anyways just my rant for the day. I just don't understand our need in society of people trying to ACT or PLAY a part. Why can't people be happy with whom they are. If your a football player don't hold a baseball and say look at the home run you hit. YOU play football accept it. Anyways I hope that this post gets read and mostly if there are any replies they agree . However I feel someone will likely bash me or feel like they are being preached to. Just as a preacher knows not the sins of his church. I don't know any of yours LOL. Tight loops and lines and may the true fly fishers emerge successful. PS The wind as horrible as it has been is not a reason not to use your whips, get a friend to teach you how to cast ,find more places out of the wind or buy a boat or Kayak. JUST FISH. We need more flyfishermen. They are usually conservationist.


----------



## Flyman1 (Mar 30, 2013)

My first rant!!! ...drives me crazy...I fly fish 90% of the time and if I'm bottom fishing my fly rod is always rigged and ready...
Once a guy made me listen to his longwinded story of catching peacock bass and after he was done I said "man, I'd love to do that with my fly rod"..he looked at me and said "there's no way you could catch a peacock bass on a fly"...I showed him my 11 weight and he said..."no way"...wanted to hit em with it! Another thing...I get so tired of people that say "I've always wanted to fly fish"...just get out and do it...and please...it's not all in the wrist!!! And onother thing..id put me and another experienced fly rodder against any plug chunker in any condition and would bet that we would catch as many, or more! Wind, waves, whatever...fishing with my buddies growing up I had to basically sit on the motor of the boat with my fly rod...always caught more fish..! My brother always called it my "gay fly rod" until he saw me pull in a pile of mahi...then he went out and got one...the panhandle is a flyfishing paradise...when the big fish are swimming they can all be caught on the fly...more people should try it out...its not an elitest thing...its a new demintion to an already fabulous sport..and opens the doors to catching fish that would otherwise spook if a large plug or bait hit the water...there is an added joy to making your own fly, casting to a sighted fish and catching it! And who took the fly rod division out of the destin rodeo...hope y'all liked the rant! No disrespect to spinning rods, bait casters and all that..everyone has to start somewhere...


----------



## deltacreekflies (Oct 25, 2012)

Amen brother. I loved it


----------



## Megaloptera (Nov 21, 2013)

*What about a RAVE!*

Just moved here from NC. My friend taught me to fly fish and I taught him to rock climb. Fly fishing to me was active fishing. Being on the hunt. Trying to entice the prey. Not simply throwing food out. I got so hooked I found a piece of bamboo next to Wilson's Creek and cut it down, dried it, planed it and fashioned my own bamboo stick without the use of traditional tools. I subscribed to trout unlimited where I read about the four stages of fly fishing. 1. You want to catch a fish 2. You want to catch a lot of fish 3. You want to catch a big fish 4. You simply want to fish. Well here I am in salty FL. A stage 4 trout fly fisherman, the slate is clean and I am at a loss. Yet, I have a challenge. The hunt begins. I have no bright feathers or buck tail to tie any patterns so I went and bought one clouser and one shrimp pattern. After reading this forum for a few months before moving I had my plan of attack. Wade fishing at Naval Live Oaks. I only have my 5wt that was handed down from my grandfather and my two saltwater flies. I headed out on Sunday and caught my first saltwater fish on the fly. I didn't care what kind it was or how big but I was successful. I caught an mean 10" smooth sided puffer. He was croakin' and trying to bite through that hook when I pulled him in. It was a great moment. So, to those ranting. Thank you for posting. I have learned what I needed to and I have met my goal of being that stage 1 saltwater fly fisherman. I went home happy again, adding another notch to my fly fishing belt. Taking my Grandfather's Browning 5wt, which has caught the largest and smallest mountain trout, and now its first saltwater fish. Now its time to graduate to stage 2. Let's catch lots of fish!


----------



## Flyman1 (Mar 30, 2013)

I enjoyed the rave!! That is a fabulous catch! 5 weight is a great rod for the surf when it's calm...when the wind is out of the north the ocean is flat and you can sight fish...when the Bonita come in close just make sure you have a lot of backing on your reel...!! When I was in jr. High an old man that was my neighbor walked over and asked me if I wanted to learn to fly cast..he was so old that he was unable to actually fish..so we just cast in his yard and he gave me all the knowledge he had on knots, flies, casting in the wind...he also taught me important lessons on life, the importance of a good education and hard work...we never got to fish in water but it didnt matter...he gave me so much and every time I pick up my rod I think about him and I know he sees me down on the earth casting away..! That old man was a stage 5 flyfisher...teach and share with others something very special...


----------



## deltacreekflies (Oct 25, 2012)

Brother, hang up that five. Save it to pass it down. Come to our party use an8 wt and one of our boats and hit number two lots of fish. Plus meet some stage five guys. Ps all I am headed to church mouse tomorrow anyone need anything?


----------



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

deltacreekflies said:


> Brother, hang up that five. Save it to pass it down. Come to our party use an8 wt and one of our boats and hit number two lots of fish. Plus meet some stage five guys. Ps all I am headed to church mouse tomorrow anyone need anything?


Tell Spenser Bill Moran said hello. He'll probably charge you double.


----------



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

I have to disagree - only because I come from the opposite camp. I grew up fly fishing - it was the only way I knew how to fish. I made my livelihood on fly fishing for a good part of my life before I moved here. I didn't get serious into fishing conventional tackle until I moved here and now rarely take my fly rod on the boat. I'm sure I'm not the only one like me!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I go fishing anywhere between 100-200 times a year depending on the weather and such and I'd say its a 25/75 between fly/conventional. I prefer fly fishing, but I like to troll, deep drop, swordfish, bottom fish, fish inshore with topwaters, etc, etc

I love flyfishing, but just like all the other types of fishing I love, no single style or species can fulfill all my wants and needs. However, I will always be that guy offshore that annoys everybody with my fly rod


----------



## HoosierDave (Nov 14, 2013)

*fly only as well*

Just read the post and replies and I too fly fish 99% of the time. I am hear now and have fished 3 days with no luck. Last month I caught fish every day anyone have any idea why it is so hard to produce this week


----------



## deltacreekflies (Oct 25, 2012)

Full moon, wack tides and worst of all EAST wind. Also lots of fresh water from last weks rain.


----------



## Flyman1 (Mar 30, 2013)

I too made my living in the flyfishing world. Owned a shop for three years, and guided trout in the ozarks, and..love deep drops, swordfishing, offshore trolling, and catching bottom fish. My dad was a huge influence on my early years..me and my little brother took the jr. Division of the destin rodeo three years in a row. I fish as much as possible...And love it. Don't get me wrong here..the sound of an 80 wide screaming out drag is spectacular...lowering the rod as a big grouper eats a pin fish on a circle hook is awesome...all I'm saying is that there is something special about the fly rod, it's a powerful tool in an arsenal of fishing rods and reels, capable of catching huge fish, in most every situation. Case in point...my wife caught this jack on an 8 weight....and that is just plain awesome!! The sideways pic is not awesome..if one of you pros could fix it id be much obliged...


----------



## benjarmouche (Sep 9, 2013)

Sounds like someone has been at the computer too long and not waving the wand enough.


----------



## benjarmouche (Sep 9, 2013)

deltacreekflies said:


> Full moon, wack tides and worst of all EAST wind. Also lots of fresh water from last weks rain.


Perfect for gator trout.


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

My old boat's name was the "Naysayer", because we shut all them naysayers down. What's that? Can't catch big stripers in the lights at night on fly? 4 time world stripe bass champions, world records, big swolts in peoples faces, shut that shit up :yes:
I would say 95% of the time if it's a sight casting situation, fly will outfish conventional. Presentation is better, quieter, more life like action. Only on really beasty game like tuna, marlin, big poons, etc....conventional will weigh in on the fight end. ...add in deep wreck fish as well, sinking line only gonna get you so far.
As for the sell outs and gear whores, meh, you do you, they do them, I'll do me. Besides, everyone knows they're whores 
It really comes down to 90% of the fish are caught by 10% of the fisherman, because they are on the water, the rest are just haters:brows:

L8, Harry


----------



## deltacreekflies (Oct 25, 2012)

BEST said yet Harry....... naysayers and haters gonna hate. The gear whores are in every sport. Back in day they were called posers. Anyways. Enough ranting I suppose. Lets see some fish pictures, and some good videos from everyone


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

CaptHarry said:


> My old boat's name was the "Naysayer", because we shut all them naysayers down. What's that? Can't catch big stripers in the lights at night on fly? 4 time world stripe bass champions, world records, big swolts in peoples faces, shut that shit up :yes:
> I would say 95% of the time if it's a sight casting situation, fly will outfish conventional. Presentation is better, quieter, more life like action. Only on really beasty game like tuna, marlin, big poons, etc....conventional will weigh in on the fight end. ...add in deep wreck fish as well, sinking line only gonna get you so far.
> As for the sell outs and gear whores, meh, you do you, they do them, I'll do me. Besides, everyone knows they're whores
> It really comes down to 90% of the fish are caught by 10% of the fisherman, because they are on the water, the rest are just haters:brows:
> ...


WOW, now that was good stuff


----------

